# Allgemein > Linux Allgemein >  realplayer8 und htaccess

## psycho0815

Hi hab ein Problem mit dem Realplayer 8.0 und htaccess gesicherten seiten!
wenn ich auf einer htaccess seite bin (hier www.bademeister.com/besserpunk/)
und mir ein realmovie an sehen will kommt 403 access denied! obwohl ich auf der website eingeloggt bin! hab auch nichts in den preferences gefunden wo man nen passwort angeben kann! geht das vielleicht mit dem realone? wenn ja wo gibts den überhaupt? wenn ich bei real.com auf realone download geh bekomm ich immer den rp8?
thx schonmal!

achso Distri ist RH8.0 und browser Mozilla 1.0.1

Danke schonmal

----------


## Sayonara

ist das Video ein Stream? Falls nicht lad dir das Video erst auf deinen Rechner runter und öffne es dann.
Übrigens, wäre dein Post in einem anderen Forum besser aufgehoben. Hat nur indirekt mit Fernsehen und Video zu tun.  :Big Grin:

----------

